# fertility acupuncturist near Manchester?



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a fertility acupuncturist near/ in Manchester?


Rach


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Rach, I can't recommend one in Manchester specifically but when we were looking we found ours by going on the Zita West website as she has a number of acupuncturists across the country whom she has trained. There is a link on her site for 'affiliated acupuncturists' & you can then search according to your area. Ours was fabulous & not only provided acupuncture but also advised us on dietary & nutritional changes we could make to improve fertility and gave much needed emotional support!
(Love Alex's new pic by the way!)


----------

